# dust collection for the scrollsaw



## MisterZ (Apr 23, 2021)

I have tried clamping my 4 inch hose to the auxiliary table of my scrollsaw but find it causes a lot of problems. So I am now looking at an articulating metal arm that I hang my hose on and position it above the table. What is everyone else doing to best capture wood dust at the source when using your scroll saw?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Shop Vac. ?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

My Hegner has a little hose fitting that pivots into position, although I never use it. My Delta doesn't have anything in the way of dust collection. Even so, the saw produces so little sawdust that it's not that much of an issue to hit it with the shop vac at the end of the day, as Andre suggests.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

If your tabletop is metal (I was surprised mine was… expected it to be aluminium), try some shop-vac hose held in place using basic shopmade jig and mag-switch(es). The mag- switch makes for a one handed reposition.

In fact, a workshop is only half a sh/.. without mag-switches.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have an older Hegner and use my Festool CT26. I built the following to get most of the dust.

The LocLine on the top works very well.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I use very similar to what Redoak49 shows on both my Hegner and Seyco saws… Fact I probably used his picture when I made mine…


----------

